# How my Tinder experience has been since getting snapchat



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2020)

tons of matches, u say a few lines they are interested so u trade snapchats. U send a verification snap, WOW omg ur real ur ho they say. I ask if they wanna chill tonight, they say they are busy like "all fucking week but are down to chill" then nothing ever comes of it. U send a message a few days laer asking if they are free to chill and they dont even remember who they are talking to or what u look like

90% of cases


to be fair I have so many recent added girls on my snap I dont remember EITHER who the fuck I am talking to or what they look like, I hae to go back to my tinder and try to trace their snap name to the tinder message where they gave it to me


Sending a picure of urself and saving it in snap so they have a reference point to the guy they are talking to seems like a good strategy


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 24, 2020)

This never happened.


----------



## JustBeCurry (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 245 (Dec 24, 2020)

If Amensia is getting ghosted and flaked on this much what hope do we have?


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Dec 24, 2020)

thanks i'll use this tip when my tinder matches think im fake


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2020)

Well what are u suppose to do, girls get 50 new snapchat adds per week from gl guys off tinder how are they suppose to remember u

plus its funny how many girls are on tinder but then when u ask to hang they are like I dunno, I am so busy I dont think I can hang for a few weeks



There have been so many cases where girls think I am a catfish cause im so hot then I verify on snap and they go crazy like holy fuck dude ur real, wtf why arent u famous on IG etc etc, they show hella interest. Then like 4 days later I hit them up to hang and they leave me on read


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 24, 2020)

Do you actually feel happy with your life rn?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Well what are u suppose to do, girls get 50 new snapchat adds per week from gl guys off tinder how are they suppose to remember u
> 
> plus its funny how many girls are on tinder but then when u ask to hang they are like I dunno, I am so busy I dont think I can hang for a few weeks
> 
> ...






^ This is for you as well Amnesia


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Do you actually feel happy with your life rn?


ive never felt more depressed and hopeless


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Well what are u suppose to do, girls get 50 new snapchat adds per week from gl guys off tinder how are they suppose to remember u
> 
> plus its funny how many girls are on tinder but then when u ask to hang they are like I dunno, I am so busy I dont think I can hang for a few weeks
> 
> ...


Because they’re scared. Not all girls can hook up in less than a week.


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Dec 24, 2020)

Give us blackpill tinder whore stories not this crap that stuff is kind of educational


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ive never felt more depressed and hopeless







after seeing this meme i wanna ask u, would u rather experience that teen love from 12 to 17 and not be as good looking / hot u are rn (average looking) or still live the life u doing rn?


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> tons of matches, u say a few lines they are interested so u trade snapchats. U send a verification snap, WOW omg ur real ur ho they say. I ask if they wanna chill tonight, they say they are busy like "all fucking week but are down to chill" then nothing ever comes of it. U send a message a few days laer asking if they are free to chill and they dont even remember who they are talking to or what u look like
> 
> 90% of cases
> 
> ...


Experience sort of the same on most of my tinder dates. They don't remember how I look, what we've talked, my name, age, anything really. I get so scared and demotivated. Like they came for nothing at all, they don't even know themselves why they came.


----------



## Zyros (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Well what are u suppose to do, girls get 50 new snapchat adds per week from gl guys off tinder how are they suppose to remember u



/thread


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ive never felt more depressed and hopeless


why dont you just get a ltr, you literally have it all, you are gl and healthy, you dont have no illnesses or disease right? then you got it better than most people so stop whining like a little bitch


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ive never felt more depressed and hopeless


brootal


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 24, 2020)

It Is indeed over


----------



## JustBeCurry (Dec 24, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> why dont you just get a ltr, you literally have it all, you are gl and healthy, you dont have no illnesses or disease right? then you got it better than most people so stop whining like a little bitch


he has mental illness bro


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 24, 2020)

Just want to ldar at this point tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Well what are u suppose to do, girls get 50 new snapchat adds per week from gl guys off tinder how are they suppose to remember u
> 
> plus its funny how many girls are on tinder but then when u ask to hang they are like I dunno, I am so busy I dont think I can hang for a few weeks
> 
> ...


*why are all guys i see outside so ugly if this is true

why do i never see psl6 guys with girls*


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Dec 24, 2020)

Damn might as well guzzle HCL if amnesia gets ghosted what hope do we all have?


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> after seeing this meme i wanna ask u, would u rather experience that teen love from 12 to 17 and not be as good looking / hot u are rn (average looking) or still live the life u doing rn?


Life ends at 13 tbh.

Everything else after is just the waiting lobby for reincarnation.

Kindergarden girlfriends don't count though, you sub-Chads.


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Life ends at 13 tbh.
> 
> Everything else after is just the waiting lobby for reincarnation.
> 
> Kindergarden girlfriends don't count though, you sub-Chads.


I don't know about you but when I was 13 girls were so whory & slutty (2017)


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> I don't know about you but when I was 13 girls were so whory & slutty (2017)


Where do you live?

When I was 13, I lived in France and girls were either super prude, or super promiscuous.

I had a nerdy Becky GF outside of school mostly because we were the only younger teens in the whole condo. Too many boomers. I don't think she had ever been in another relationship with anyone before.

Also, my first one before was in kindergarden, but like i've said, that doesn't really count since it's just child innocence really.


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> When I was 13, I lived in France and girls were either super prude, or super promiscuous.
> 
> ...


I live in Algeria which is 99% similar to France and I don't believe you at all unless you are 20 or 21 and


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> I live in Algeria which is 99% similar to France and I don't believe you at all unless you are 20 or 21 and


The school I went to was very "artsy" and was in a rich area.

Most girls were slutty, but the ones that weren't seemed super innocent, seriously.

I'm 16 turning 17 soon right now. This was back in 2016 or so.


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> The school I went to was very "artsy" and was in a rich area.
> 
> Most girls were slutty, but the ones that weren't seemed super innocent, seriously.
> 
> I'm 16 turning 17 soon right now. This was back in 2016 or so.


Yeah same but damn you cap too much, 6ft7 with 13 inch dick, can't believe anything


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> after seeing this meme i wanna ask u, would u rather experience that teen love from 12 to 17 and not be as good looking / hot u are rn (average looking) or still live the life u doing rn?


Lifefuel for exploring my gfs body when we were 15


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> Lifefuel for exploring my gfs body when we were 15



Posts2,952Reputation1,582Time online47d 17h 40m
A moment ago

New
Add bookmark
#28


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> after seeing this meme i wanna ask u, would u rather experience that teen love from 12 to 17 and not be as good looking / hot u are rn (average looking) or still live the life u doing rn?



i had teen love, still ended up here. With that said I think just being on tinder is a toxic experience, IRL dating is different. Ppl and esp girls on tinder are a selected group of vapid slutty cunts









Muh teen love


Muh my brain woulda developed normally, muh I wouldnt have ended up on this site. Keep coping you brain wire fucked fellow forum members Started dating at 14, we were each other's first. This was a time before social media a more innocent time where we walked to parks to kiss on...




looksmax.org


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> after seeing this meme i wanna ask u, would u rather experience that teen love from 12 to 17 and not be as good looking / hot u are rn (average looking) or still live the life u doing rn?


this is so outdated lol its hard to meet 15 yo virgin girl these days


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> Yeah same but damn you cap too much, 6ft7 with 13 inch dick, can't believe anything


I'm gonna measure myself on my update on video. Same with my shoulders, show my muscles, chintucking pics, eye color, etc.

I was giant as a kid, shrunk down to above average height and became super skinny in comparison to the fatty I was as a kid, back to a giant as an older teen.

I had a habit of chronic mouthbreathing which messed up my palate and gave me some inconveniences. I got MSE and i've gotten a better skincare routine now. I went from lower tier normie to almost Chadlite, but I don't cope. I used to think I was Chad when I first came back to the forum _and typed like this to seem unique _because I coped with the mirror and how I looked like a Gigachad in it and whatnot.

I will post my dick once I turn 18. No, it's not full 13 inches, that's bone pressed cope and i'm getting leaner so I can't use it.

Also, I am still not Chad facially and got diagnosed with Asperger's almost two months ago. No reason as to why I should slay right now.


----------



## alligatordude (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia have you ever tried pyschadelics


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> i had teen love, still ended up here. With that said I think just being on tinder is a toxic experience, IRL dating is different. Ppl and esp girls on tinder are a selected group of vapid slutty cunts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How easy do u pull girls in the club?


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> I'm gonna measure myself on my update on video. Same with my shoulders, show my muscles, chintucking pics, eye color, etc.
> 
> I was giant as a kid, shrunk down to above average height and became super skinny in comparison to the fatty I was as a kid, back to a giant as an older teen.
> 
> ...


Bro I can't belive you have 13 inches, I have 8 and it looks big as fuck on me so 13? That's 5 inches more, I can't believe it jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> Bro I can't belive you have 13 inches, I have 8 and it looks big as fuck on me so 13? That's 5 inches more, I can't believe it jfl


I don't have 13 inches. I have 12 inches, no more, no less unless we are talking about getting an erection in a super cold enviroment or viagra. About the size of my forearm. I've only done outercourse with the few girls i've been with, no actual P in V so I am technically still a virgin.

I don't wanna talk about all this again right now, just look at the thread werty made on me, and try to read all the posts I made.
https://looksmax.org/threads/bigdic...as-a-13-inch-bpel-dick-so-prob-12-nbp.255754/


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> i had teen love, still ended up here. With that said I think just being on tinder is a toxic experience, IRL dating is different. Ppl and esp girls on tinder are a selected group of vapid slutty cunts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why use it then there are so many other ways


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> I live in Algeria which is *99% similar* to France


*HOW!?*


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> *HOW!?*


clothing, culture, style, school teaching, how people talk, literally everything jfl


----------



## dachad (Dec 24, 2020)

@Amnesia I'd suggest developing your textgame bro. I'd also advise automating this whole process via instagram, snapchat, creating some sort of 'fishing system', much like that @Razor... guy has set up. You need to elimiate verification problems. A friend of mine has a similar system via photographer game.

It might go against ur values (i am in disgust of social media as well) but this is unfortunately a necessity for most degenerate girls, pure faithful ones would most likely be found in non-westernized countries, but there are so few left that even that would be a struggle.


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> clothing, culture, style, school teaching, how people talk, literally everything jfl


you lying ass mf jfl but ok


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> you lying ass mf jfl but ok


where do u live jfl


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> where do u live jfl


spain


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> spain


then why u speaking on a coutnry u don't know about jfl, have u been gone to Oran, Algeria? jfl


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> then why u speaking on a coutnry u don't know about jfl, have u been gone to Oran, Algeria? jfl


had friends from my neighborhood/school that flew from there,oran, they have no french culture whatsoever.


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> had friends from my neighborhood/school that flew from there,oran, they have no french culture whatsoever.


Nigga then wtf is wrong with ur friends lmao, our country is literally france v2 mixed with sum of our culture


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> Nigga then wtf is wrong with ur friends lmao, our country is literally france v2 mixed with sum of our culture


dunno, theyre nice people tho


----------



## Eezz (Dec 24, 2020)

amnesia you need Allah


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> dunno, theyre nice people tho


then they never go outside to see the real face of Oran, jfl, where they was to didn't notice that?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2020)

What are u suppose to do when girls lose interest so fast. If I dont hang with a girl within like a day or two of getting their snap then I usually never end up ever hanging


Also I am convinced most girls are on Tinder with no intention of ever meeting up, just cause they are bored and want validation (yes duhh we already knew this) But also I think some girls are on there JUST to also talk DOWN to men and get off on being bitches


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> What are u suppose to do when girls lose interest so fast. If I dont hang with a girl within like a day or two of getting their snap then I usually never end up ever hanging


get their whatsapp, it kinda creates more ''familiarity'' it feels like they know you more


----------



## buckchadley31 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> then why u speaking on a coutnry u don't know about jfl, have u been gone to Oran, Algeria? jfl


Zebii. Tesken f wahran?


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> Zebii. Tesken f wahran?


We frr w nta?


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Dec 24, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> I don't have 13 inches. I have 12 inches, no more, no less unless we are talking about getting an erection in a super cold enviroment or viagra. About the size of my forearm. I've only done outercourse with the few girls i've been with, no actual P in V so I am technically still a virgin.
> 
> I don't wanna talk about all this again right now, just look at the thread werty made on me, and try to read all the posts I made.
> https://looksmax.org/threads/bigdic...as-a-13-inch-bpel-dick-so-prob-12-nbp.255754/


I am fascinated at this social phenomenon if you repeat a lie often enough 
you will always be able to find retards who will believe it JFL


----------



## stuckneworleans (Dec 24, 2020)

Looksmax.me users who claim looks are everything and slaying is life are indeed looking forward to a miserable life experience


----------



## buckchadley31 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> We frr w nta?


Wah. It's nice to see some fellow countrymen on a random aspie forum from time to time. We're indeed France 2.0


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 24, 2020)

NewParasite said:


> I am fascinated at this social phenomenon if you repeat a lie often enough
> you will always be able to find retards who will believe it JFL


I try to not mention it anymore unless someone brings it up directly like he did.

Lie about what? The about the fact that i'm a virgin? Cause I am.

If you had my physical stats you would slay with size queens until you eventually get cucked for having a sub-Chad face.

I want to prevent that from happening in the future via looksmaxxing to at least 6PSL. Might not happen, might do, you just gotta wait for my updates. You should aim to have the full package if you have a good genetic base, but you probably don't, so it's over.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Dec 24, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> If you had my physical stats you would slay with size queens until you eventually get cucked for having a sub-Chad face.


there you have your answer
any non retard would slay size queens if you assume your tales are not tales

just shows that half of the population has in fact double digit IQ


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 24, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> If Amensia is getting ghosted and flaked on this much what hope do we have?


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 24, 2020)

NewParasite said:


> there you have your answer
> any non retard would slay size queens if you assume your tales are not tales
> 
> just shows that half of the population has in fact double digit IQ


Thing is i'm 16 and I don't wanna slay until I know for a fact that i'm Chad. 

I don't need another temporary girlfriend anymore, I had those experiences already.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 24, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Looksmax.me users who claim looks are everything and slaying is life are indeed looking forward to a miserable life experience



It's an idea they have in their minds. Until you've lived something, you can't fully understand/appreciate it for it's real worth. LooksMax.Me users are generally speaking fantasists.


----------



## ascentium (Dec 24, 2020)

Exactly my strategy, except I do a TikTok like video with good lighting & a filter, & they simp really hard. Check dm for example.


----------



## tyronelite (Dec 24, 2020)

That’s because there’s *less investment* online vs meeting women in person. All they have to do is swipe right on you.

Snapchat is the worst way to put yourself in her orbiter list (IMO). I’d honestly start an IG especially in 2020


----------



## ascentium (Dec 24, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> That’s because there’s *less investment* online vs meeting women in person. All they have to do is swipe right on you.
> 
> Snapchat is the worst way to put yourself in her orbiter list (IMO). I’d honestly start an IG especially in 2020



not to mention the economics of tinder are extremely fucked.

1:9 gender ratios.

the fact the algo will intentionally make you feel like shit so that you spend more money.

Bars are more legit. Best lays other than house parties have been at bars, even when I fly solo, like I presume amnesia will have to do.

@tyronelite I think you had a good post about this.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> tons of matches, u say a few lines they are interested so u trade snapchats. U send a verification snap, WOW omg ur real ur ho they say. I ask if they wanna chill tonight, they say they are busy like "all fucking week but are down to chill" then nothing ever comes of it. U send a message a few days laer asking if they are free to chill and they dont even remember who they are talking to or what u look like
> 
> 90% of cases
> 
> ...


pro tipp: as soon as you sent the verification pic ask her for 1-2 pics she doesn't have on tinder. she'll send some from her galary which isn't on a timer and you can save in chat by clicking on it, just say you liked the picture

so you can always scroll up when you reenter the chat to see what girl you're talking to


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> pro tipp: as soon as you sent the verification pic ask her for 1-2 pics she doesn't have on tinder. she'll send some from her galary which isn't on a timer and you can save in chat by clicking on it, just say you liked the picture
> 
> so you can always scroll up when you reenter the chat to see what girl you're talking to



The more important thing is I need to send her pics of me that are saved in chat so she remembers what i look like. Should i just send a saved pic to her on my own without her asking and save it?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> The more important thing is I need to send her pics of me that are saved in chat so she remembers what i look like. Should i just send a saved pic to her on my own without her asking and save it?


shouldn't that make it even easier for yourself, since you don't have to spent 5mins to make a good picture.

you can also save your own pictures in chat, also by clicking on it, just send her one of those and you can always follow it. up with a real snap if she's suspicious


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> shouldn't that make it even easier for yourself, since you don't have to spent 5mins to make a good picture.
> 
> you can also save your own pictures in chat, also by clicking on it



So I SHOULD just send a saved pic just like automatically, then follow up with a snap so there is a saved pic she can always look back to to remember who she is talking to right?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> So I SHOULD just send a saved pic just like automatically, then follow up with a snap so there is a saved pic she can always look back to to remember who she is talking to right?


that's what i do. and ask her for 1-2 she doesn't have on tinder


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> after seeing this meme i wanna ask u, would u rather experience that teen love from 12 to 17 and not be as good looking / hot u are rn (average looking) or still live the life u doing rn?


cope meme tbh. It used to live rent free in my head but as someone who didn’t start fucking consistently or have anything remotely resembling a gf until 21 I feel fine mentally


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> Wah. It's nice to see some fellow countrymen on a random aspie forum from time to time. We're indeed France 2.0


Where you from doe


----------



## ascentium (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> So I SHOULD just send a saved pic just like automatically, then follow up with a snap so there is a saved pic she can always look back to to remember who she is talking to right?



yes, but also send a live pic/video that cannot be saved. Because pics from camera rolls & gallery are marks of a catfish.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> So I SHOULD just send a saved pic just like automatically, then follow up with a snap so there is a saved pic she can always look back to to remember who she is talking to right?



Amnesia fuck all that man.

I'll tell you now that SnapChat is for 9-16 year olds just looking for attention from guys. It's validation central. So is tinder to an extent, but not completely. I broke a 3 year duck on there last week. Nothing to brag about, average young same race bitch.

I know you've slayed many times through tinder and that it's probably getting a little harder for you now, despite your 9/10 looks and insane sex-appeal and that's because women are more wary of "fuckboys" now and the market is also becoming saturated. Thots with every year have a wider choice. You're almost too good looking and can come over as intimidating and someone who'd make a girl anxious, even if she is good looking. Instagram seems more of a place where I would ply my trade now if I were you (You probably already do) but I'm talking about building a profile which has people fawning over your looks.

You know kids posting "goals" "goals""goals""goals""goals" under your photos? Flex. Take photos of you on your motorbike, out doing stuff. Build an image based off your looks but doing things while having those looks. You'll attract an audience, get status and draw fresh thot's attentions. Your sex-appeal will be silly with this status included and who knows? May be you'll run into a real lady and get into a LTR.


----------



## buckchadley31 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> Where you from doe


The shithole that is belgaid . Wnta?


----------



## tyronelite (Dec 24, 2020)

ascentium said:


> not to mention the economics of tinder are extremely fucked.
> 
> 1:9 gender ratios.
> 
> ...


Yeah this one. I only use tinder, bumble, etc as a back burner. I love doing night game. Better looking chicks + I know all the bartenders and security guards are cool with me. I'm gonna do a thread soon. 
https://looksmax.org/threads/final-nail-in-coffin-for-dating-appcels.106748/


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 24, 2020)

The world is a numbers game, water is wet. Women are inherently fickle creatures, driven by their emotions. They don't always have better options but their raging differing hormones tell them differently. No point in wasting your energy on thinking about this stuff. Slay when you can and find some peace of mind.

EDIT: Also after seeing the actual demographic numbers of tinder (literally 90 percent of users are male), the numbers game becomes even more skewed. Keep Tinder and Bumble for easy pussy but also start branching out. Some of my easiest lays have come from just going to casual parties.


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> The shithole that is belgaid . Wnta?


JFL BRO HOLY SHIT I LIVE IN CANASTEL / BIR EL DJIR EMOZIJRMOZEJIRMOZERZEMJ NIGGA HOW


----------



## tyronelite (Dec 24, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Amnesia fuck all that man.
> 
> I know you've slayed many times through tinder and that it's probably getting a little harder for you now, despite your 9/10 looks and insane sex-appeal and that's because women are more wary of "fuckboys" now and the market is also becoming saturated. Thots with every year have a wider choice. You're almost too good looking and can come over as intimidating and someone who'd make a girl anxious, even if she is good looking. Instagram seems more of a place where I would ply my trade now if I were you (You probably already do) but I'm talking about building a profile which has people fawning over your looks.


Yep it's not enough to be just chad. If you don't have IG, tik tok, etc you're losing out on a lot of women.


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 24, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> Yep it's not enough to be just chad. If you don't have IG, tik tok, etc you're losing out on a lot of women.



Yup. We live in the age of massive social media where women get emotional highs off of going viral and wanting to do the same they see people do on Tiktok.


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> The shithole that is belgaid . Wnta?


What are the chances we live in the same country, city and only minutes away from each other?


----------



## buckchadley31 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> JFL BRO HOLY SHIT I LIVE IN CANASTEL / BIR EL DJIR EMOZIJRMOZEJIRMOZERZEMJ NIGGA HOW





alriodai said:


> What are the chances we live in the same country, city and only minutes away from each other?


Chances are, i might even know u irl     
Ch7al 3dnk men 3am?


----------



## Hightwolf (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Well what are u suppose to do, girls get 50 new snapchat adds per week from gl guys off tinder how are they suppose to remember u
> 
> plus its funny how many girls are on tinder but then when u ask to hang they are like I dunno, I am so busy I dont think I can hang for a few weeks
> 
> ...


They want and get the validation which is the attention from a chad. You need to make them wait more before showing them that you are really willing to fuck. Let them ask first about when to hang out, and you be the one who is ‘busy’.


----------



## TITUS (Dec 24, 2020)

Seems like they are there more for the validation rather than for the actual sex.
She get's the dopamine when she matches with someone good looking who is willing to fuck and that's enough for her and her self steem and ego boost, she can keep beeing queen.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 24, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> Yep it's not enough to be just chad. If you don't have IG, tik tok, etc you're losing out on a lot of women.



My friend is 31 (3 years older than me), better looking, Chad-lite (Most would agree & no I am not posting his photos) and he has a tinder profile and in 2 years has had only 6 slays LMAO. He is GOOD LOOKING. Legit 7-7.5 out of 10 and 6'1 tall.

Yet the reason he says he can't get anywhere with most of the ones who seem to be open for friends with benefits, is because they become turned off when he answers; "no I don't use social media" after they pose the question about him having instagram LMAO. He is a full Millennial and grew up with Facebook, much like myself.

Instagram is like a resume for an interview to getting pussy. You need to get your foot in the door for a job interview right? With a resume. Same shit with getting pussy now a days. Unbelievable I tell you. Which also shows you the Black Pill is not entirely accurate. The truth rests in the Black and Red pill combined. If you are someone who needs a fucking ideology to think about such basic shit properly.

Does @Amnesia even have Insta? I know he is a Millennial like me isn't he?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> i had teen love, still ended up here. With that said I think just being on tinder is a toxic experience, IRL dating is different. Ppl and esp girls on tinder are a selected group of vapid slutty cunts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait why did you guys brake up, you looked cute together lmao thats sad


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Dec 24, 2020)

Just go outside virgins, fuck snap, fuck tinder fuck all this online shit, literally girls reaction to you would be completely different, their primate ape brain would turn on if you are over 6ft tall, broad and have a deep voice with an attractive face, you really think you can mimic the same effect on girls over some fucking pixels on a phone? body language, eye contact and lots of other things matter hit up girls on clubs, bars, you know outside.


----------



## tyronelite (Dec 24, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Does @Amnesia even have Insta? I know he is a Millennial like me isn't he?


No social media. He just got snap from what it seems. And yeah I’m slowly starting to see how in accurate the black pill is too.

All these chad tinder experiments are useless cuz they don’t tell the whole story.

Shit there was even an article where a “Chad” got angry cuz some chick didn’t want to fuck him lol


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 24, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Wait why did you guys brake up, you looked cute together lmao thats sad



@her @Kingkellz we got a foid in the building.

Ban.


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Dec 24, 2020)

not surprising, those foids on tinder get a match each swipe. Their match rate is close to 100%. They know they can have everyone if they wanted. They got too many options to give a damn.



MedMaxxing said:


> EDIT: Also after seeing the actual demographic numbers of tinder (literally 90 percent of users are male), the numbers game becomes even more skewed. Keep Tinder and Bumble for easy pussy but also start branching out. Some of my easiest lays have come from just going to casual parties.


does it even matter that most tinder users are male? A foid will never run out of potential matches. Whether she got 1 million or 10 million users to choose from. Nearly every swipe she does will be a match for her regardless and the same for male users but vice versa. 
What could have happened is that the % of chads has increased or tinder has implemented a elo system so that foids see on average more chads than some time ago.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 24, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> No social media. He just got snap from what it seems. And yeah I’m slowly starting to see how in accurate the black pill is too.
> 
> All these chad tinder experiments are useless cuz they don’t tell the whole story.
> 
> Shit there was even an article where a “Chad” got angry cuz some chick didn’t want to fuck him lol



Here's the truth

Red-Pill (Game) < What they teach you is very useful and INCREDIBLY accurate, but it can only be used effectively if you are 7+/10. Possibly 6 if your face is NT and/or tall with dimorphism. I would say I am about a 5.5 so it's at least worth me getting to know more about it. Anyway the reason the Red Pill has developed this shitty reputation is because of PUAs and how they've targeted ugly or below average guys and told them they are doing shit wrong lol. Guys 7+ are not going to buy their programme or subscribe to their newsletters lol. The material however is better suited for them.

If you think being 8+ Chad means you have to do absolutely nothing to get pussy, you are wrong. It's just that the Chad has developed confidence, charisma, swagger because he has been validated his entire life by women and so now not only knows how they work, knows how to act around them. GENERALLY speaking this is.

If we all turned into Chads tonight, we wouldn't have Stacey twins slurping on each side of our testicles. It would require the right moves. You also can't let her feel like she is being a slut. Only one girl on Tinder has said to me "FWB" when I asked her what she was looking for from this app and she was UGLY af. 3/10 but had good body. I had to unmatch tho. I just wanted to see what she'd say. So that's how low you gotta go before you get a girl who's willing to give it up instantly without a date. You need Game on the date.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 24, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Here's the truth
> 
> Red-Pill (Game) < What they teach you is very useful and INCREDIBLY accurate, but it can only be used effectively if you are 7+/10. Possibly 6 if your face is NT and/or tall with dimorphism. I would say I am about a 5.5 so it's at least worth me getting to know more about it. Anyway the reason the Red Pill has developed this shitty reputation is because of PUAs and how they've targeted ugly or below average guys and told them they are doing shit wrong lol. Guys 7+ are not going to buy their programme or subscribe to their newsletters lol. The material however is better suited for them.
> 
> ...



This is why I joined the SoSuave forum man. So much good content on there. The forum that is. Can also meet up with Gamers in your area and no they are not recording for some cringey YouTube fail.


----------



## tyronelite (Dec 24, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Here's the truth
> 
> Red-Pill (Game) < What they teach you is very useful and INCREDIBLY accurate, but it can only be used effectively if you are 7+/10. Possibly 6 if your face is NT and/or tall with dimorphism. I would say I am about a 5.5 so it's at least worth me getting to know more about it. Anyway the reason the Red Pill has developed this shitty reputation is because of PUAs and how they've targeted ugly or below average guys and told them they are doing shit wrong lol. Guys 7+ are not going to buy their programme or subscribe to their newsletters lol. The material however is better suited for them.
> 
> ...


Yeah you understand the game. But these young teens on here don’t want to here it.
“I don’t need game if I was 7 PSL 🥴” 
“I don’t need to approach, cuz Chad always gets approached” 
“ I don't need to talk & be smooth and charismatic, my face will do all the work”. Delusion.. boy they are in for a rude awakening if they don’t stop living in Chad fantasy land.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> My friend is 31 (3 years older than me), better looking, Chad-lite (Most would agree & no I am not posting his photos) and he has a tinder profile and in 2 years has had only 6 slays LMAO. He is GOOD LOOKING. Legit 7-7.5 out of 10 and 6'1 tall.
> 
> Yet the reason he says he can't get anywhere with most of the ones who seem to be open for friends with benefits, is because they become turned off when he answers; "no I don't use social media" after they pose the question about him having instagram LMAO. He is a full Millennial and grew up with Facebook, much like myself.
> 
> ...



very legit

recently had a very gl girl match with me, she said she had just made tinder never on before, said I was really hot and wanted to meet up. We snap, shes VERY enthusiastic so we plan foor her to come over that weekend. Well few days later the day comes where shes suppose to come over and all the sudden shes being very hesitant.

Says she kinda feels weird, says she now wants to meet in a public place first. She asks for a few more snaps so I send. She sill says she doesnt kno,* she asks for my IG *and I reply that I dont have one, she says thats very sus and she "cant perform a background check on me lol." I ask her where all this is coming from and she says over that week her two friends were telling her to be careful, putting all these thoughts in her head that I must be a weirdo cause I dont have social media, that I prob am some creepy killer, etc


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 24, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> Yeah you understand the game. But these young teens on here don’t want to here it.
> “I don’t need game if I was 7 PSL 🥴”
> “I don’t need to approach, cuz Chad always gets approached”
> “ I don't need to talk & be smooth and charismatic, my face will do all the work”. Delusion.. boy they are in for a rude awakening if they don’t stop living in Chad fantasy land.



Yup. Its fantasy based.

It reminds me of those people who wanna join the Navy Seals or the SAS because of some movie they watched. Then they sit-down and watch a documentary for what you have to go through to make it as a Seal or Special Force Soldier and they immediately change their mind(s).

All the Black Pill does it play on the fantasies of the ugly, below average or average. I am average but luckily old enough not to fall for this complete crock of shit. LOOKS MATTER A FUCKING LOT. Women are predisposed to being crudely selective, especially when the environment allows so. We know this, but to think they will rip your pants down and suck you off the moment they see hunter eyes and a fucking diamond jaw that sparkles at them is absolutely fucking absurd.

Remember men and women have different sexual hormones. Our sexual hormone is a lot stronger than theirs, meaning it takes a lot less to turn us on and we will fuck nearly anything that has a bangin' body where the face isn't masculine (3.5/10). Women can go without sex for ages. Approval/validation/attention is sex for them. Currency for men is sex, Currency for women is attention. Women get attention on social media now a days AND FROM EVEN HOT GUYS. It's over if you don't have looks, but it's fucking still difficult if you do and don't have game. But no man, no man, no. It's because this guy is mentally ill. He is a mentalcel! NO FUCK OFF YOU STUPID DIPSHIT. It's because he isn't trained on how to act around bitches. Sick of hearing this puke. Honestly.


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 24, 2020)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> not surprising, those foids on tinder get a match each swipe. Their match rate is close to 100%. They know they can have everyone if they wanted. They got too many options to give a damn.
> 
> 
> does it even matter that most tinder users are male? A foid will never run out of potential matches. Whether she got 1 million or 10 million users to choose from. Nearly every swipe she does will be a match for her regardless and the same for male users but vice versa.
> What could have happened is that the % of chads has increased or tinder has implemented a elo system so that foids see on average more chads than some time ago.



That's my point. Women have infinitely more options skewed even moreso because of the percentage differences.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> very legit
> 
> recently had a very gl girl match with me, she said she had just made tinder never on before, said I was really hot and wanted to meet up. We snap, shes VERY enthusiastic so we plan foor her to come over that weekend. Well few days later the day comes where shes suppose to come over and all the sudden shes being very hesitant.
> 
> Says she kinda feels weird, says she now wants to meet in a public place first. She asks for a few more snaps so I send. She sill says she doesnt kno,* she asks for my IG *and I reply that I dont have one, she says thats very sus and she "cant perform a background check on me lol." I ask her where all this is coming from and she says over that week her two friends were telling her to be careful, putting all these thoughts in her head that I must be a weirdo cause I dont have social media, that I prob am some creepy killer, etc



Here you are.

"Must be a weirdo because he doesn't have instagram".

This is their bubble. It's called the neurotypical test lmao.

I imagine you sent her verification pics via Snap and even FaceTimed may be? Or nah? Lmao she showed her friends your photos and shit. You're good looking and still don't pass the NT threshold, all because you ain't got a fucking social media account with virtual world popularity.

Can one of you incels on here throw me a "JUST BE GOOD LOOKING" meme please?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Here you are.
> 
> "Must be a weirdo because he doesn't have instagram".
> 
> ...



Yeah i snapped her many times, said her name on snap and she had me do a random pose and I did it, but still her friends tried to cockblock me by being all like he MUST be weird cause no social media etc. LITERALLY they told her there must be something weird about him since hes too GL to be on tinder, and can get any girl 

Good looks arent enough in 2021, u need social media presence and good phone car etc

LOOKS ALONE CANT CARRY U ANYMORE


----------



## wristcel (Dec 24, 2020)

peoplelikeus said:


> Just go outside virgins, fuck snap, fuck tinder fuck all this online shit, literally girls reaction to you would be completely different, their primate ape brain would turn on if you are over 6ft tall, broad and have a deep voice with an attractive face, you really think you can mimic the same effect on girls over some fucking pixels on a phone? body language, eye contact and lots of other things matter hit up girls on clubs, bars, you know outside.


As an ugly fucker who has done reasonably well over the years considering my many many flaws (all lays from cold approach. 100%) I pretty much agree

Not to say that looks aren't basically everything, but I kind of feel that in person, assuming you have some charisma, you just need to meet her minimum looks standard. Just be as good looking as the ugliest guy she's banged (there's deffo some hot girls who have been with some average looking guys)

Online, I have ZERO chance. Nadda. 1 match per month, maybe. If only OLD existed, i'd be a virgin for life


----------



## wristcel (Dec 24, 2020)

ps - yeah, I tihnk snap maybe isn't ideal if you are over like 23. 
Tiktik would be amazing, but again, that's very age limited, and I think you'd stand out in a bad way tbh lol
I agree that insta is maybe your best bet if you wanna go that route


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Dec 24, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> I imagine you sent her verification pics via Snap and even FaceTimed may be? Or nah? Lmao she showed her friends your photos and shit. You're good looking and still don't pass the NT threshold, all because you ain't got a fucking social media account with popularity.


her female friends are probably jealous that a chad wants to fuck her, so they are trying to cockblock amnesia. Doubt it has much to do with NT.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2020)

wristcel said:


> ps - yeah, I tihnk snap maybe isn't ideal if you are over like 23.
> Tiktik would be amazing, but again, that's very age limited, and I think you'd stand out in a bad way tbh lol
> I agree that insta is maybe your best bet if you wanna go that route


IG is the most ideal but theres zero chance I will ever have that so I have snap to verify I am at least real but even some girls are still "I dunno its suspect, why is ur snap score so low?" Even after doing like 5 different random poses that they ask me to do to verify I am real plus saying their name etc in a snap


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah i snapped her many times, said her name on snap and she had me do a random pose and I did it, but still her friends tried to cockblock me by being all like he MUST be weird cause no social media etc. LITERALLY they told her there must be something weird about him since hes too GL to be on tinder, and can get any girl
> 
> Good looks arent enough in 2021, u need social media presence and good phone car etc
> 
> LOOKS ALONE CANT CARRY U ANYMORE



And this is what the Red Pill means when it refers to dimorphism, status and money. Social media is your status in 2021. It's so real man.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 24, 2020)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> her female friends are probably jealous that a chad wants to fuck her, so they are trying to cockblock amnesia. Doubt it has much to do with NT.



Oh yes, definitely. It MUST be that. I mean let's explain it in a way that best allows us to cope with the fact he is basically a model and irresistible to look at for women and still gets stood-up because he doesn't have social media presence. ABSOLUTELY.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> And this is what the Red Pill means when it refers to dimorphism, status and money. Social media is your status in 2021. It's so real man.



And this is a generational disconnect I will never fully realize given I am 32 and remember the times where it was totally normal to go out with girls simply just by knowing their phone number and calling or texting. Nothing else really known about them. Nowadays girls are like How the fuck could i ever meetup with a guy I cant perform a background check going back years of his life on IG to see who he really is. Like girls genuinely are always like "wow are u a serial killer or smthing, u have no social media."



MakinItHappen said:


> Oh yes, definitely. It MUST be that. I mean let's explain it in a way that best allows us to cope with the fact he is basically a model and irresistible to look at for women and still gets stood-up because he doesn't have social media presence. ABSOLUTELY.



well thats the funny thing, this girl had JUST MADE a tinder acc and had no prior experience with app dating or really online dating at all so she didnt understand "how weird and odd" it is a gl guy doesnt have social media it took her jaded friends to tell her its highly ABNORMAL and a red flag that I didnt. This is why we matched and she was super enthusiastic about meeting cause of my looks but quickly changed her mind given the talking from her friends


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> hes too GL to be on tinder


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2020)

streege said:


>


the amount of times I have been told its weird just the fact I am on tinder cause I am gl makes me cringe

never have i been more certain women dont deserve political rights than from my tinder experience


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> the amount of times I have been told its weird just the fact I am on tinder cause I am gl makes me cringe


women, especially modern ones, and especially on dating apps, and IQ is a great loving story tbh.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> after seeing this meme i wanna ask u, would u rather experience that teen love from 12 to 17 and not be as good looking / hot u are rn (average looking) or still live the life u doing rn?


Am 21 acquiring mass as we speak


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 24, 2020)

Why did you brake up with her nigga @Amnesia


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Dec 24, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Oh yes, definitely. It MUST be that. I mean let's explain it in a way that best allows us to cope with the fact he is basically a model and irresistible to look at for women and still gets stood-up because he doesn't have social media presence. ABSOLUTELY.


that foid was willing to meet up with amnesia until her friends convinced her to not do it. And I bet her friends are females. Female friends of foids are cock blockers thats common knowledge. Odds are, even if he had an instagram her female friends would find something else to make her not meet up with him. Not saying IG isnt beneficial, but i doubt you need to have more than a few dozen pics and a few hundred followers to pass the NT test.


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> Chances are, i might even know u irl
> Ch7al 3dnk men 3am?


16 ans frr mais jviens juste de demenager f canastel y a mm pas 2 smn w nta?


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Am 21 acquiring mass as we speak


Fuck me for giving you suifuel, but by the way, that teen love shit is fake as we speak right now as all 12 yo to 17 are whorish, I'm 16 and never experienced REAL TEEN LOVE (only iOis and girlfriends (2) was just drama low vibra bullshit which is trash) keep gaining mass boyo


----------



## Austrian Oak (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> Fuck me for giving you suifuel, but by the way, that teen love shit is fake as we speak right now as all 12 yo to 17 are whorish, I'm 16 and never experienced REAL TEEN LOVE (only iOis and girlfriends (2) was just drama low vibra bullshit which is trash) keep gaining mass boyo


It's been mostly my choice am not in good position right now to get a girlfriend with no license and no job


----------



## buckchadley31 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> 16 ans frr mais jviens juste de demenager f canastel y a mm pas 2 smn w nta?


Just turned 18. Winah cem wla lycée t9ra fih?


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> Just turned 18. Winah cem wla lycée t9ra fih?


2as f lycée bsh rani na9ra f lycée ta3 makari, jsp si y a des lycée à cote hna wlh


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Why did you brake up with her nigga @Amnesia



she was a crazy whore and her family was nuts too plus she started getting into drugs and thought making out with girls didnt count as cheating


----------



## buckchadley31 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> 2as f lycée bsh rani na9ra f lycée ta3 makari, jsp si y a des lycée à cote hna wlh


Aha rak chwiya b3id. Besa7 kifach 7ta sobt ro7ek fhad lclusterfuck ta3 les forums?


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> Aha rak chwiya b3id. Besa7 kifach 7ta sobt ro7ek fhad lclusterfuck ta3 les forums?


A rab a la base kont nhawas 3ir haya ta3 acne oklm, hta tla9it hada sit ta3 les autists a rab HHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## buckchadley31 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> A rab a la base kont nhawas 3ir haya ta3 acne oklm, hta tla9it hada sit ta3 les autists a rab HHHHHHHHHHHHH


Wkach madamat wla mzl incel?


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> Wkach madamat wla mzl incel?


Wsh frr ca sers a r c tous meryoulet ta3 raï ta3 zebi, 0 meuf interessante, literally boring, + no sex gotta have super game, im waiting for university tbh where i can meet people within my IQ level, girls within my personnality etc, we can meet up sumtimes after we looksmax


----------



## buckchadley31 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> Wsh frr ca sers a r c tous meryoulet ta3 raï ta3 zebi, 0 meuf interessante, literally boring, + no sex gotta have super game, im waiting for university tbh where i can meet people within my IQ level, girls within my personnality etc, we can meet up sumtimes after we looksmax


Sorry to dissapoint u besa7 99% mel femoids li rak tchoufhom fel lycée ghadi tal9a kifhom fel jami3a. Madama ida bech ma tnikhach m3dnk ma dir biha, je prefere nahder m3a 7ayt que nahder m3a chira tbh ngl. W nchallah ndirou meet up m3a ga3 Dzcels hnaya


----------



## Slayer (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## aleksandr (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Well what are u suppose to do, girls get 50 new snapchat adds per week from gl guys off tinder how are they suppose to remember u
> 
> plus its funny how many girls are on tinder but then when u ask to hang they are like I dunno, I am so busy I dont think I can hang for a few weeks
> 
> ...


i think this is where redpill comes into it, blackpill for matches, redpill for results from those matches

women want to feel equal, so spamming them "to hang" shows you are overly interested, they think "fuck maybe something is weird / wrong with this guy, why does he want to hang so badly", whereas if you're slow to respond, leave her on read etc, maybe send one text a day max etc, she will eventually initiate and the whole game has changed. now you're doing her a favour


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> IG is the most ideal but theres zero chance I will ever have that so I have snap to verify I am at least real but even some girls are still "I dunno its suspect, why is ur snap score so low?" Even after doing like 5 different random poses that they ask me to do to verify I am real plus saying their name etc in a snap


Get your score up it takes a few hours


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> i had teen love, still ended up here. With that said I think just being on tinder is a toxic experience, IRL dating is different. Ppl and esp girls on tinder are a selected group of vapid slutty cunts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you should stop using these hookup apps


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> Sorry to dissapoint u besa7 99% mel femoids li rak tchoufhom fel lycée ghadi tal9a kifhom fel jami3a. Madama ida bech ma tnikhach m3dnk ma dir biha, je prefere nahder m3a 7ayt que nahder m3a chira tbh ngl. W nchallah ndirou meet up m3a ga3 Dzcels hnaya


ana 3adi nroh faculte de medcine where the IQ & level is at least a bit up i hope jfl bro the normies & others are so fucking retarded, they got the worst culture ever and they like it jfl


----------



## buckchadley31 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> ana 3adi nroh faculte de medcine where the IQ & level is at least a bit up i hope jfl bro the normies & others are so fucking retarded, they got the worst culture ever and they like it jfl


Rani fahmek. But you gotta interact with those normalfags and pretend you like what they like. You don't wanna end up being a social outcast. Meme nchallah ki ttla3 lluniversité seyi kifach tkoun normal asf. I had to learn that the hard way cuz everyone i knew in HS thinks i'm a retarded creep now. Godspeed sa7bi !!!


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> Rani fahmek. But you gotta interact with those normalfags and pretend you like what they like. You don't wanna end up being a social outcast. Meme nchallah ki ttla3 lluniversité seyi kifach tkoun normal asf. I had to learn that the hard way cuz everyone i knew in HS thinks i'm a retarded creep now. Godspeed sa7bi !!!


lmao bro mrc jsuis HS et my friend actually helped me hard to NT maxx and holy shit it's so boring to pretend to be like thoses normalfags, i literally feel anxiety cause I know I'm acting like somebody I ain't jfl and when u try just to not act like them they laugh at u mock u call u words man, thanks bro wlh u gave me lifefuel


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Dec 24, 2020)

0


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 24, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Yup. Its fantasy based.
> 
> It reminds me of those people who wanna join the Navy Seals or the SAS because of some movie they watched. Then they sit-down and watch a documentary for what you have to go through to make it as a Seal or Special Force Soldier and they immediately change their mind(s).
> 
> ...



I don’t think most ppl here really believe the Chad fantasy of how “if I look good she’ll suck me off ASAP”. I think ppl here it just never began for them cuz they’re not good looking in the first place. But I’d be hard pressed to find a user at least age 19 who really believes that looks alone will get them loads of puss. It’s like this:

8 PSL: 2/3 girls will give you a chance based on looks alone 
7 PSL: 3/5 will
6 PSL: 1/2 will
5 PSL: 1/5 will
4 PSL: 1/40 will 
3 PSL: 1/500 will 
<3 PSL: 1/10000 will

This is why looks are everything. If you’re average only 1/50 girls will even give you a chance. And even if they will, you’re competing with a bunch of 5. 6, and maybe 1 or 2 or 7 PSL dudes for her attention. Meaning at 5 PSL you need to have 10x the game a 5 PSL dude has to even be seriously considered as a sexual partner, and you’ll likely have to betabux.

Game can be improved, looks can’t. The numbers game is just so unrealistic under 5 psl it’s hardly worth it. That is why looks are everything. Without looks, nothing else is possible


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> Rani fahmek. But you gotta interact with those normalfags and pretend you like what they like. You don't wanna end up being a social outcast. Meme nchallah ki ttla3 lluniversité seyi kifach tkoun normal asf. I had to learn that the hard way cuz everyone i knew in HS thinks i'm a retarded creep now. Godspeed sa7bi !!!


bro have u ever gone to a party at HS with theses normie fags? HOLY SHIT ITS THE MOST BORING & ANNOYNIG SHIT ever nigga, they literally stink all of them, lame raï music and ugly hoes & ugly subhumans everywhere, sometimes I try to cope with not doing this and that and realize that most of this country is subhuman, only reason I cope is that I think I live in the US sometimes jfl but holy shit, glad u never gone to one


----------



## buckchadley31 (Dec 24, 2020)

alriodai said:


> bro have u ever gone to a party at HS with theses normie fags? HOLY SHIT ITS THE MOST BORING & ANNOYNIG SHIT ever nigga, they literally stink all of them, lame raï music and ugly hoes & ugly subhumans everywhere, sometimes I try to cope with not doing this and that and realize that most of this country is subhuman, only reason I cope is that I think I live in the US sometimes jfl but holy shit, glad u never gone to one


Jamais ma invitawni l7aja pareil but i wish they did ngl. Even tho i know I'd have hated the event but as a human being i seek those interactions. I want to bond and connect with people.
Par expérience sa7bi, mahma teta7chalek jamais tba3ad ro7ek 3la nas. Ana tani kont nekdeb 3la ro7i ngoul nikmathom anaya antisocial wzabi. Au final ki tst79 ay 7aja simple ma tel9a 7ta wa7ed... Sometimes i just wish i was a normal meryoul, have a blessfully ignorant life and not have to worry about anything.
W bladna ki zabi hdi 7aja bayna. Ida baghi t3tiha ll US 9are3 7ta t9fl 18ans w inscri f DV lottery mata7sich zhar rabi ki dayer xD


----------



## buckchadley31 (Dec 24, 2020)

@alriodai PM me your discord nhdrou redwa nchllh


----------



## alriodai (Dec 24, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> Jamais ma invitawni l7aja pareil but i wish they did ngl. Even tho i know I'd have hated the event but as a human being i seek those interactions. I want to bond and connect with people.
> Par expérience sa7bi, mahma teta7chalek jamais tba3ad ro7ek 3la nas. Ana tani kont nekdeb 3la ro7i ngoul nikmathom anaya antisocial wzabi. Au final ki tst79 ay 7aja simple ma tel9a 7ta wa7ed... Sometimes i just wish i was a normal meryoul, have a blessfully ignorant life and not have to worry about anything.
> W bladna ki zabi hdi 7aja bayna. Ida baghi t3tiha ll US 9are3 7ta t9fl 18ans w inscri f DV lottery mata7sich zhar rabi ki dayer xD


Wlh khoya, ana tani kont ngol 3lah may invitawnich, chouf invtiawni kanet hafla ta3 zebi dya3a ta3 wa9t, wlh, blad ta3 zebi, jspr juste n 9ad nascend ki ndir real curly hair naturel ta3i tani ntwsws y3atolk 3ami9 ta3 zebi, que des trucs bizzares ilsfont wlh


----------

